# 680.26b2



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

We need more info. Is this a non conductive pool? Is there reinforcing rods in the pool? etc. Tell us more


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

sounds like a local/county/state thing


----------



## ludlam (May 29, 2010)

Its alum. pool. Not alot of plastic which by the way is unlike most pools I do.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

ludlam said:


> Its alum. pool. Not alot of plastic which by the way is unlike most pools I do.


In that case I think the second inspector is correct. The alternative method (b) is when there isn't any structural steel.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

Dennis Alwon said:


> In that case I think the second inspector is correct. The alternative method (b) is when there isn't any structural steel.


where's the inspector's argument for 4 places?


----------



## ludlam (May 29, 2010)

He didn't have one and he got pissed when I asked him to cite me a code.
I didn't want to argue with the guy but he was mad. Started telling me his age,75, and what not. I did my best to be respectfull but at the same time I wanted clarification.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

ludlam said:


> He didn't have one and he got pissed when I asked him to cite me a code.
> I didn't want to argue with the guy but he was mad. Started telling me his age,75, and what not. I did my best to be respectfull but at the same time I wanted clarification.


Time to call the chief inspector and say, "WTH, man?"


----------



## donselec (May 7, 2011)

he's wrong. by code you only need to hit it once,bond water and any metal ladder and return to pump. although i do hit 4 points cause thats the way i learned. some inspectors want you to hit every post but thats not code...
i had one inground the insp wanted a gr rod.


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

I'm with Dennis on this one, The second inspector is correct.
If you read 680.26(B)(2) it only gives the option of using an alternative method for the perimeter surface, it does not waive the 4 points of connection.


----------



## Executive (Aug 11, 2012)

My first post here so I'm going to try to get this perfect:

2011 NEC 680.26(B)(2) deals with the "perimeter surface" beyond the inside walls of the pool and includes paved, concrete, or unpaved (grass) surfaces. This article requires that the equipotential bonding grid be extended to this area and offers several options. 

I think the OP is dealing with a metallic above-ground pool, which are typically surrounded by a section of crushed stone and then grass. In this case the installation would require a #8 solid 18 to 24 inches from the perimeter, 4 to 6 inches deep, and connected at four equally spaced points.

The above bonding would also need to be connected to any other metallic equipment that is part of the equipotential bonding grid, including the ladder, pump motor, pool water bonding fitting, metal fencing within 5 feet and so on.

Hope this helps.

Chris


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

Executive said:


> My first post here so I'm going to try to get this perfect:
> 
> 2011 NEC 680.26(B)(2) deals with the "perimeter surface" beyond the inside walls of the pool and includes paved, concrete, or unpaved (grass) surfaces. This article requires that the equipotential bonding grid be extended to this area and offers several options.
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Executive said:


> My first post here so I'm going to try to get this perfect:
> 
> 2011 NEC 680.26(B)(2) deals with the "perimeter surface" beyond the inside walls of the pool and includes paved, concrete, or unpaved (grass) surfaces. This article requires that the equipotential bonding grid be extended to this area and offers several options.
> 
> ...


First post knocked out of the park. :thumbup:


----------

